# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  بحث و گفتگو در مورد سریال هوش سیاه 2 ، حمایت از برنامه نویسان در این سریال

## mojtaba5

خب همونطور که همتون میدونید سریال زیبای هوش سیاه 2 که در مورد هک و امنیت و مسائل مربوط به این حوزه هست هم اکنون در حال پخش هست.
در سکانسی از این سریال شاهد حمایت از برنامه نویسان بودیم و گفته شد بخاطر اینکه هزینه برنامه نویس رو هنوز ندادن اونا هم حاضر به ادامه همکاری نبودن.

میخوایم توی این تاپیک کمی تخصصی تر به مسائل رخ داده در این سریال صحبت کنیم.
به نظر شما کارایی که کاظمی تو زندان میکرد تا چه حد قابل قبول و قابل باور بود؟

----------


## joker

خوش به حالت وقت آزاد داري بشيني فيلم ببيني  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## saied_hacker

نظر شخصی : فیلمی سراسر تخیل و اشتباهات بسیار ...
کجای دنیا رئیس زندان با یه ایمیل زندانی رو تحویل اطلاعات میده خخخخخخخ

کلا هیف وقت و انرژی که ادم بزاره و بشینه این فیلمو ببینه ادم به جاش انگری بردز بزنه خیلی بهتره :)

----------


## dousti_design

اون خانومه همکار سرگرد که وقتی به سرگرده گزارش میده همش با اون گجت لمسیش ور میره خودش کلی خنده داره :لبخند گشاده!: 
ولی خب برای اینکه اهمیت حوزه نرم افزار رو به جامعه نشون میده فیلم خوبیه

----------


## UfnCod3r

من ی لحظه نگا کردم اون طرف ک زندانه رفتو بود پشت سیستم مثلا داشت هک می کرد
نت پد باز کرده بود داشت CSS می نوشت  :قهقهه: 
===========)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))))))
کلا فیلم باگ داره  :گیج:

----------


## GENERAL IRAJ

سلام دوستان ، اتفاقاً تایپیک خوبی زدید .




> در سکانسی از این سریال شاهد حمایت از برنامه نویسان بودیم و گفته شد بخاطر اینکه هزینه برنامه نویس رو هنوز ندادن اونا هم حاضر به ادامه همکاری نبودن.


 آره خداییش منم خوشم اومد،
در ضمن به نظر من تنها سریالی یا فیلمی که در کشور در حوزه ITو هک و... (حداقل با این جزئیات )ساخته شده یکیش همین سریاله هوش سیاه هست
ولی یه سری از سکانسها و حرکتها در فیلم خیلی تخصصی هست ، به طوری که حتماً باید یه مهندس کامپیوتر باشی تا از حرفاشون سر در بیاری! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mojtaba5

دوستان بهتره که از بحث اصلی دور نشیم..
و توی هیچ سایتی بجز اینجا نمیشه تخصصی کارایی که کاظمی میکرد رو نقد کرد.

----------


## محسن=0

> اون خانومه همکار سرگرد که وقتی به سرگرده گزارش میده همش با اون گجت لمسیش ور میره خودش کلی خنده داره
> ولی خب برای اینکه اهمیت حوزه نرم افزار رو به جامعه نشون میده فیلم خوبیه


اینو خوب اومدی.منم خیلی میخندم.عین این ندید بدیدا میمونه.........

----------


## Jarvis

خب به نظر من این سریال ... ( نه فیلم! ) مث خیلی از سریال های ایرانی و خارجی ، هم معایبی داره و هم نقات قوت ...
معایبش رو کم و بیش دوستان اشاره کردن ...
ولی از حق نگذریم این سریال تا حدی می تونه به جامعه و به مردم بفهمونه که ما کامپیوتری ها چه کارا ازمون بر میاد .. یعنی یه نفر که با کامپیوتر آشنایی نداره وقتی این سریال رو می بینه می فهمه که کسایی هم که کامپیوتر کار میکنن ، واقعا زحمت میکشن ...
من خودم بابام سن بالایی داره ... تقریبا تا قبل از این سریال خیلی بهم موج منفی میداد!  :لبخند گشاده!:  .. .ولی حالا که این سریال رو می بینه کمتر میاد بگه "چقد میشینی پای کامپیوتر ... بسه دیگه و فلان .. " ...
یه جورایی با کلیت دنیای ما آشنا میشه ... هر چند کم .. ولی می فهمه که ما هم زحمت می کشیم ...

البته این نظر منه ... اگه اشتباه میگم به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید.

----------


## aminaltavista

> نت پد باز کرده بود داشت CSS می نوشت 
> ===========)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))))))
> کلا فیلم باگ داره


دهنت سرویس . :قهقهه:  
آره من هم یادمه اما فیلم با حالیه به آدم انرژی میده. :متفکر:

----------


## f.beigirad

> ولی از حق نگذریم این سریال تا حدی می تونه به جامعه و به مردم بفهمونه که ما کامپیوتری ها چه کارا ازمون بر میاد .. یعنی یه نفر که با کامپیوتر آشنایی نداره وقتی این سریال رو می بینه می فهمه که کسایی هم که کامپیوتر کار میکنن ، واقعا زحمت میکشن ...
> من خودم بابام سن بالایی داره ... تقریبا تا قبل از این سریال خیلی بهم موج منفی میداد!  .. .ولی حالا که این سریال رو می بینه کمتر میاد بگه "چقد میشینی پای کامپیوتر ... بسه دیگه و فلان .. " ...
> یه جورایی با کلیت دنیای ما آشنا میشه ... هر چند کم .. ولی می فهمه که ما هم زحمت می کشیم ...


حرف شما درست.ولی کجای دنیا تو دو یا سه روز سیستم کتابداری با اون همه ویژگی و امکاناتی که کاةمی میگفت میشه نوشت؟؟ :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج: 

در رابطه با رفتار پدر برزگوارتونم بگم که پدر و مادر من از وقتی دیدن طرف تو چند روز سیستم کتابداری نوشت بیشتر از پیش میگن : "کمتر پای کامپیوتر بشین...ایشالله بسوزه و......".

من حدود چند ماهی هست سی شارپ رو در قالب یه ساخت یه آزمونگیر شروع کردم.

به من میگن از تو برنامه نویسدر نمیاد.بچسب به یه کار دیگه.از هوش سیاه یاد بگیر. :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## mortezajon

کجای کار درست بوده این درست باشه

----------


## hamidhws

:لبخند گشاده!: :::

----------


## hamidhws

اقا ولی از حق نگذریم این کاظمی خیلی بازیگر خوبیه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ولی ایده باحالی هم بودا ! من که نفهمیدم چرا کامپیوتر کتابخونه رو میخواست هک کنه اصلا! :دی
ولی اونجا که به شبکه زندان وصل شد دستکاری کرد باحال بود ایده خوبی بود . یادم باشه افتادم زندان وایرلس با خودم ببرم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mojtaba5

دوستان لطفا در مورد بار فنی سریال نقد کنید.
دوستان برنامه نویس و دوستان شبکه لطفا .

----------


## Cyrus_black

در مورد هک زندان با css : توضیح داده شد که css برای نوشتن یه اینترفیس برای برنامه کتاب خونه بوده (هیچ کامپایلری رو سیستم نبوده در نتیجه فکر کنم برنامه کتابداری یه برنامه تحت وب با اینترفیس + یه دیتابیس متنی بوده)

این هم که کامپیوتر میخواست تو کتابخونه اصلا هدفش هک با اون کامپیوتر نبود،یادتون باشه ( طبق توضیحات اقا صالحی ( تا جایی که فامیلشون یادمه صالحی بود،مشاور بخش it و ماه***واره بودن تو این سریال ) گفته بود تو یه مصاحبه اخرین سیستم عاملی که جمشید کاظمی کار کرده بود xp بود و این سیستم جدید و میخواست برای اشنایی با محیط جدید 7 + چک کردن یک سری dll ها و تغییرات

اما در کل سریال با مشکل مواجه هست (احتمالان از قسمت 14 15 نقش هکینگ کمتر میشه)اما برای شروعی بر ساخت این دست فیلم ها و فهموندن اهمیت فضا سایبر و امنیت اون میتونه شروع خوبی باشه

----------


## youngold

تا اونجایی که من میدونم (زیاد وقت فیلم دیدن ندارم) بازیگران جوکی رو برای این کار انتخاب کردن برای این جور ایده های جدید باید از چهره های جدید استفاده بکنند ، این بزرگ ترین اشتباهشون بوده

----------


## youngold

این بخش هم که شکر خدا ویرایش نداره..

میخواستم اضافه کنم که فیلم هم کلاً مشکل داره :دی

----------


## youngold

منظورم از ایده های جدید همون معرفی اهمیت علوم کامپیوتر بود

----------


## youngold

درچند خیلی ابتدایی جلو رفتند ولی برای شروع بدک نیست
علاوه بر استفاده از چهره های جدید باید با تکنیک هایی که مردم باهاش غریبه هستند این دسته فیلم ها رو بسازند
این بحث ها همون طور که اشاره شده مربوط به سینما هست

بخش فنیش هم خیلی بد پیاده شده دیگه ما چی رو تخصصی راجع بهش بحث کنیم؟

----------


## youngold

> به نظر شما کارایی که کاظمی تو زندان میکرد تا چه حد قابل قبول و قابل باور بود؟


اینجا که انجمن فیلم سازی نیست چه با ذوق و شوق راجع به این ها بحث کنیم
از دید من و شما برنامه نویس اصلاً مهم نیست که تا چه حد قابل باور بوده فقط اینکه به نوعی اهمیت علوم کامپیوتر رو داره به تصویر میکشه (افتضاح) باید اهمیت داشته باشه با توجه به اینکه توی ایران زیاد با کار ما آشنا نیستند
حالا با این اوضاعی که اینا فیلم میسازن برنامه نویس رو لکه دار نکن ، معرفی هم نشد مهم نیست
البته ازین زاویه قابل باور بودنش هم مهمه ، که فردا مشتری نیاد از ما انتظار معجزه نداشته باشه (با این چیزایی که این ها نشون میدن :دی)

----------


## youngold

من قبول ندارم که به هر نحوی بخوان فیلماشون رو جذاب کنند... به نظرم بیشتر علوم کامپیوتر رو وسیله کردن تا اینکه به فکرش باشن
بعدش هم دورش میندازن ، فقط به جذب مخاطب فکر میکنن در حال حاضر

----------


## UfnCod3r

داداش حالت خوبه داری واس خودت همین طور حرف می زنی  :قهقهه: 
واسا بقیه هم ی پست بدن   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## youngold

> واسا بقیه هم ی پست بدن


نمیبینی این بخش ویرایش نداره؟ وقتی یک حرفی هم زدی چاره ای نیست ، باید کاملش کنی

----------


## prpe26

خب مشکلات عمده این سریال :


خود به خود داره «مفهوم سیستم عامل» رو با ویندوز در ذهن تداعی میکنه (مثلا میگه سیستم عامل سون  :لبخند گشاده!: ).هکر واقعی از لینوکس ، BSD یا مک استفاده میکنه (همه دیگه از امنیت وین خبر دارند).ذهنیت منفی از هکینگ ایجاد میکنه

----------


## h_a_m_i_d

اقا دمتون گرم نظراتونو خوندم خندیدم خوده فیلمو ببینم میترکم ولی امان امان 
وقت ندارم  :گریه: 
ای خدا !!!!!!!!!!!!
نمیشه به این ویژوال فهموند خودش برنامه بنویسه ما بهش دستور بدیم صبح تا صبح نونم بگیره سر راش
اه خسته شدیم این مایکروسافت داره چه غلطی میکنه

----------


## youngold

> نمیشه به این ویژوال فهموند خودش برنامه بنویسه ما بهش دستور بدیم صبح تا صبح نونم بگیره سر راش
> اه خسته شدیم این مایکروسافت داره چه غلطی میکنه


مایکروسافت باید چه کار بکنه اونوقت؟

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام بر دوستان
یک سئوال: چطور میشه با css برنامه کتابخانه نوشت؟؟ یعنی از php هم استفاده می کرد؟؟ از کسی که هوش اش 170 باشه: چنین کاری بر میاد! :متفکر: ولی فیلم اش ادم را جور گیر می کنه!

----------


## feri_sharp

با CSS و HTML و JS  می شه سیستم کتابخونه نوشت. اما از اونجایی که یادم میاد وقتی که اجرا کرد برنامه رو توی Browser نبود. البته شاید با Adobe Air اجرا کرده بوده. به هر حال سریال بدی نیست و می شینی پاش ، پا نمی شی، البته اگر وقت بذاره.

----------


## feri_sharp

بهتر از بقیه سریالاست.
بقیه سریالا گریه و زاری.

----------


## caspianhero

> با CSS و HTML و JS  می شه سیستم کتابخونه نوشت


js یعنی چی؟؟ پایگاه داده از کجا اورده؟؟جاوا اسکریپت تحت کلاینت هست و با پایگاه داده در ارتباط نیست!!! حتما ان همه اطلاعات را توی ارایه ذخیره می کنه؟؟ کلا خیلی تعطیل هست این سریال  از نظر مباحث برنامه نویسی !!

----------


## mojtaba5

> تا اونجایی که من میدونم (زیاد وقت فیلم دیدن ندارم) بازیگران جوکی رو برای این کار انتخاب کردن برای این جور ایده های جدید باید از چهره های جدید استفاده بکنند ، این بزرگ ترین اشتباهشون بوده


 کیکاووس یاکیده بازیگر نقش کاظمی دوبلور معروفی هست دوبله های زیادی داشته مثل "_کمیسر و رکس_"، "_باب راس در برنامه لذت نقاشی_"، "_جرویس پندلتون توی کارتون بابا لنگ دراز_" و خیلی خیلی فیلم های سینمایی و سریال های دیگه.در ضمن ایشون نویسنده و شاعر هم هستن. بازم به نظرتون بازیگر جکیه؟!!!!

----------


## youngold

> کیکاووس یاکیده بازیگر نقش کاظمی دوبلور معروفی هست دوبله های زیادی داشته مثل "_کمیسر و رکس_"، "_باب راس در برنامه لذت نقاشی_"، "_جرویس پندلتون توی کارتون بابا لنگ دراز_" و خیلی خیلی فیلم های سینمایی و سریال های دیگه.در ضمن ایشون نویسنده و شاعر هم هستن. بازم به نظرتون بازیگر جکیه؟!!!!


بله میدونم ، صدای بسیار قشنگی هم داره
ولی این رو هم مردم میشناسند معمولاً، و زیاد جلوه خوبی برای این کار ها نداره ، شما خودتون خندتون نمیگرفت میدیدین چهره های آشنا دارن این ادا ها رو در میارند؟

----------


## _behnam_

> بله میدونم ، صدای بسیار قشنگی هم داره
> ولی این رو هم مردم میشناسند معمولاً، و زیاد جلوه خوبی برای این کار ها نداره ، شما خودتون خندتون نمیگرفت میدیدین چهره های آشنا دارن این ادا ها رو در میارند؟


حرف شما درمورد بعضی از بازیگران صحت داره و من الانم که فکر میکنم خندم میگیره. :قهقهه: 
اما خدایی کاظمی خیلی قشنگ بازی میکرد و نقش هم بهش میومد.

----------


## hamidhws

> اما خدایی کاظمی خیلی قشنگ بازی میکرد و نقش هم بهش میومد.


منم موافقم . نمیدونم شما هم احساس کردید یا نه  اما این فصل هوش سیاه رو یجورایی خواستن از prison break تقلید کنن . کاظمی هم اسکوفیلده؟ :دی

دوستان یه نکته ای رو گویا اشتباه متوجه شدن. ببینید دوستان , اگه میبینید این فیلم از نظر فنی و تخصصی ایراداتی داره حتما دلیل این نیست که کسی که فیلمو ساخته هیچی از این چیزا بارش نبوده! ساخت برنامه تلویزیونی یه سری محدودیت داره و برای عموم مردم ساخته میشه و باید طوری بسازن که هم جذابیت داشته باشه هم همه متوجه اون بشن. حالا اگه کاظمی عینک میزد میومد با .net کار میکرد و یه مشت الگوریتم و کد برنامه نویسی هم نشون میداد چطوری اون بابایی که هیچی از کامپیوتر نمیدونه جذب این سریال بشه؟
شما خودتون سریال های خارجی رو ببینید. وقتی میخوان کارکرد یه نرم افزار رو نشون بدن یه نرم افزار 3d با کلی امکانات خفن رو نشون میدن که هیچکدوم هیچ جا ندیدیم! مثلا یارو میشینه پشت کامپیوتر مثل خر تند تند تایپ میکنه اخرشم یه سیستم امنیتی خفن تو 1 مین هک میشه! :دی  (اونایی که سریال arrow رو دیدن منظورمو میفهمن , مثلا پسره به اون دختره عینکی میگه موبایل فلانی رو هک کن!اونم 4 تا کلیک میکنه کل زندگی طرف میاد رو دایره  :لبخند گشاده!: )کی گفته هک کردن یعنی تایپ سریع؟! اینو منو شما میدونیم اما اون بابایی که هیچی از این چیزا نمیدونه براش جذابه , هرچند بار فنی نداشته باشه

----------


## Cyrus_black

> خب مشکلات عمده این سریال :
> 
> 
> خود به خود داره «مفهوم سیستم عامل» رو با ویندوز در ذهن تداعی میکنه (مثلا میگه سیستم عامل سون ).هکر واقعی از لینوکس ، BSD یا مک استفاده میکنه (همه دیگه از امنیت وین خبر دارند).ذهنیت منفی از هکینگ ایجاد میکنه


 تو زندان منظورتونه ؟ یگه یه سیستم با لینوکس بدین ؟ پس بگید لطفا Kali بدن backtrack پشتیبانی نمیشه

بیرون زندان هم اون جایی که رفتن یه لابراتور از پیش اماده بود از طرف استکبار (:دی)

مورد سوم درسته،خیلی خوب بود اگه بعد فیلم یه برنامه توجیهی هم حداقل میزاشتن

----------


## youngold

سینمای ایران رو با سینمای خارج مقایسه نکنید
منظور از سینمای خارج اروپا و ... هست که معمولاً کشور های پیشرفته هستند و اصلاً مخاطب هاشون افراط در نمایش تکنولوژی رو نمیپسندند ، در اکثر فیلم ها و دستاورد های سینماییشون به شدت این موضوع رعایت شده (به خصوص برای کارگردان ها و نویسندگان به نام)
هر دستاورد سینمایی هم که در این موضوع افراط کرده شکست خورده (در خارج از کشور)

اما واقع گرا باشیم  در حال حاضر ایران اونقدرا پیشرفته نیست...
همین چیز ها رو اینجوری نشون میدن که وقتی یک تکنولوژی جدیدی توی ایران میاد با تهاجم فرهنگی مواجه میشه، یا در استفاده ازش افراط میشه و یا اصلاً نمیدونن چیه! ولی هر حال هر معرفی جدید در رسانه معمولاً در ابتداش زیاد تفریط میشه که چیز عادی هست (درچند کار اشتباهه اما جنبش رسانه ای هست دیگه) پس فعلاً نمیشه در این زمینه قضاوت کرد ، در کار های بعدی باید نظر داد ، فعلاً زوده

در ضمن ما برنامه نویس هستیم و درک خوبی نسبت به این مسائل داریم ، ولی اکثر کسانی که میبینند اصلاً نمیدونن این پست هایی که ما دادیم یعنی چی.

----------


## youngold

چرا کسی ویرایش این بخش رو فعال نمیکنه واقعاً ؟

اصلاح میکنم :
"معمولاً در ابتداش زیاد *افراط میشه"

----------


## gholami146

با سلام
من هم تک و توکی از بخش های این سریال رو دیدم و تا حدودی با نظر اکثر دوستان موافقو این سریال در بیشتر جاهاش باگ های فضایی داره که برای امثال شما ها که یک چیزی از کامپیوتر سر در میارید خیلی خنده داره ولی افرادی مثل  X که خیلی هم زیاد هستن وقتی این فیلم رو می بینن حسابی شکه میشن و میرن تو فاز اینکه بابا طرف خیلی خیلی وارده مثلا من عموم در مورد قسمت قبلی این سریال میگفت که طرف در یکی از قسمت هاش با یک ماشین که از روی سقفش یک دیش بیرون میومد سرافی ها رو هک میکرده و کلی دلار به جیب زده خوب از نظر اونها این کار خوبه و خیلی سادست و یا حتی یکی از اقوام ما برای عوام گپی اومده بود و میگفت من یکی رو میشناسم که بدون کارت اعتباری از پای عابر بانک پول میکشه بیرون و همه با شنیدن این حرف باورشون شده بود و حسابی کف کرده بودن من هم داشتم بل اجبار به چرت و پرت های اون بابا گوش میدادم و جالب اینجاست که از یکی از اقوام مون که مثلا مدیر مسئول بخش ای تی کارخانه شیر پگاه مشهد هست این موضوع رو دی میون گذاشتم اون گفت شاید شدنی باشه و این حرفش منو به حالتی برد که فقط میگی ستا رشته کابل سفاز بهم وصل کردن چرا ؟ چون اون با داشتن مدرک فوق لیسانس وقتی این حرف رو بزنه از مردمی که از شبکه و امنیت چیزی سر در نمیارن دیگه چه انتظاری میره
یا یکی میگفت طرف با ماشینش به تمامی شبکه های وای فای نفوذ میکنه و اطلاعات اونها رو می دزده البته نمی خوام منکر این بشم چون آمریکا یک هوا پیمای جاسوسی داره که دارای 11 تا انتن وای فایه و کارش نفوذ به شبکه های بیسیم و دیکد اطلاعات و لی این حرف تو ایران کمی قلوه .
ولی در هر حال از زمان قدیم خیلی پیشرف کردیم حدودا چند سال پیش فیلمی رو داشت میگذاشت که طرف برای پیدا کردن مکان شخص مورد نظر موبایلشو اومد چک کنه تا پیداش کنه و باحالیش اینجا بود که طرف وارد منوی استارت و پروگرم و نرم افزار وورد شد بعد از کمی بازی با موس و یک پلان دیگه از فیلم وقتی برگشت تو صفحه مانیتور یک نقشه بود که داشت توش یک نقطه قرمز رنگ چشمک میزد
حالا بنظر شما این خیلی خیته یا هوش سیاه دو که حد اقل طرف از هر 1000000 تا کلمش 2 تاش تخصصیه ؟

----------


## Bojbaj

به نظر من در مورد قسمت های مربوط به هک و برنامه نویسی و نرم افزار هایی که کار میکنن بهتر بود مثل فیلم های روز دنیا از تکنولوژی هایی که ما سر در نیاریم استفاده کنن تا بخوان برای عموم جذاب باشه و با CSS برنامه کتابخونه بنویسن ( البته من قسمت کد نوشتنش رو ندیدم و طبق گفته دوستان میگم CSS ولی اجرای برنامه یه Win App بود به نظرم )

مثلا توی فیلم هایی مثل "معموریت غیر ممکن" از ابزارهایی استفاده میشه که توی تخیلات من هم تولید نشدن ! ( بعضی ابزار ها مخصوصا ! )

*ولی قسمت های خوبی هم داشته .*
مثلا برای وصل شدن به اینترنت نیومده هک کنه چون به هیچ وجه وصل نبوده. اومده مودم رو ریست کرده که پسوردش به حالت پیش فرض برگرده .

فقط نمیدونم چرا فایل های محرمانه و نامه ها توی Share ریخته بود همینجوری :D

« همیشه برای من سوال بوده که پیدا کردن 4 نفر متخصص برای سریالی که میگن خیلی هزینه داشته یعنی اینقدر سخته ؟ »

----------


## masudafsar

مگه سریال به کجا چنین شتابان رو فراموش کردید؟؟؟

طرف یه لپ تاپ عهد دقیانوس! رو باز کرده تو DOS دائما دستور DIR رو اجرا میکنه تا یه گاوصندوق کاو که مکانیکیه رو هک کنه! یا یه چیزی تو این مایه ها.

البته اینجا باید به نویسنده فیلم مدرک دکترای ICDL داد که دستور DIR رو بلد بوده! نزده تو ورد چیزی تایپ کنه.

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

بنده که این سریال رو ندیدم ولی تعریف زیاد میشه ازش 
و اینجو که بنده فهمیدم سریال بر اساس اینمیشن DeathNote بوده .

و یه چیزه دیگه css جریانش چیه که میگید ؟!

----------


## esmaeilbf

یکی از قسمت هاش داشت سی اس اس میزد :) حتی توی نت پد direction: rtl رو هم دیدم داشت تایپ میکرد !!
 ولی اغراق توی این سریال سر به فلک میکشه یا مثلا پلیس فتا رو با چنین سیستم های پیشرفته ای نشون میده که ابدا در واقعیت اینطور باشه
 البته توی سریالهای خارجی هم همین طور هست مثلا سریال person of interest رو اگر دیده باشید با چارتا کلیک و کد نویسی ماشین طرف رو هک میکنه یا کنار طرف رد میشه موبایلش هک میشه نباید زیاد توی سریالها روی قوانین حاکم بر واقعیت پافشاری کرد به هر حال برای جذابیتربیشتر این کارا لازمه

----------


## hamidhws

> ( البته من قسمت کد نوشتنش رو ندیدم و طبق گفته دوستان میگم CSS ولی اجرای برنامه یه Win App بود به نظرم )


نه خیر! من خودم توی یه سکانس دیدم تحت مرورگر بود!




> فقط نمیدونم چرا فایل های محرمانه و نامه ها توی Share ریخته بود همینجوری :D


اگه باز هم دقت میکردید متوجه میشدید که از طریق rd به سیستم وصل شده بود .




> نباید زیاد توی سریالها روی قوانین حاکم بر واقعیت پافشاری کرد به هر حال برای جذابیتربیشتر این کارا لازمه


منم دقیقا همینو میگم! 

من هم زیاد فیلم دیدم هر سریال . اکثرا هم سریال های امریکایی . باید اقرار کنم که سریال هوش سیاه 2 با همه کاستی هایی که داشت بیشتر به واقعیت شبیه بود!واقعا به سازندگانش تبریک میگم چون به شعور مخاطب توهین نکردن. واقعا مسائل علمی رو خوب تحلیل کرده بودن و سعی کرده بودن به واقعیت نزدیک باشه. مثلا اون دستگاه که برای ارتباط با وایرلس زندان ساخت و یا نحوه فرارش که خود زندان بان 2 دستی اونو تحویل خلافکارا دادن! به نسبت بقیه سریال های ساخته شده ایرانی در زمینه تکنولوژی و استفاده اون در دنیای امروز این سریال در حد شاهکار بود

----------


## matrix-program

آخه مگه میشه یارو با یه مدار بیاد و به وایرلس زندان کانکت شه
یه تاپیک با همین موضوع تو آشیانه مطرح شد همه هکر ها گفتن با یه مدار و اینا نمیشه اینکار رو کرد
در ضمن من یه بار مودمم رو رسیت کردم شبکه ریخت به هم!!!! :لبخند:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

منکه گوشه هایی از فیلمو دیدم.ولی اون زمانی که css زد قبلش داشت با برنامه ی کتابخونش کار میکرد.css و واسه اون نزد.داش یواشکی هم مینوشت :لبخند گشاده!:  دیگه نمیدونم اول فیلم چی بوده.ولی اونایی که فیلمو کامل دیدن نشون داده چجوری برنامشو درست کرده؟

----------


## matrix-program

> منکه گوشه هایی از فیلمو دیدم.ولی اون زمانی که css زد قبلش داشت با برنامه ی کتابخونش کار میکرد.css و واسه اون نزد.داش یواشکی هم مینوشت دیگه نمیدونم اول فیلم چی بوده.ولی اونایی که فیلمو کامل دیدن نشون داده چجوری برنامشو درست کرده؟


 بله من هم مطئنم که css  رو واسه اون نزد

----------


## mojtaba5

دوستان css الکی نبوده...کمی منتظر باشید تا ببینید میخواسته چیکار کنه...

----------


## prpe26

> تو زندان منظورتونه ؟ یگه یه سیستم با لینوکس بدین ؟ پس بگید لطفا Kali بدن backtrack پشتیبانی نمیشه
> 
> بیرون زندان هم اون جایی که رفتن یه لابراتور از پیش اماده بود از طرف استکبار (:دی)
> 
> مورد سوم درسته،خیلی خوب بود اگه بعد فیلم یه برنامه توجیهی هم حداقل میزاشتن


ببینید دوست عزیز ، توی زندان اون بندگان خدا میگفتن «سیستم عامل سون». درسته که سون و ... همه سیستم عامل هستند ، ولی نسخه ای از ویندوز :). 

بیرون زندان هم میتونست به اون شاگردش بگه بجای وین 7 براش لینوکس نصب کنه.

----------


## prpe26

> دوستان css الکی نبوده...کمی منتظر باشید تا ببینید میخواسته چیکار کنه...


آدرس فایل رو توی نامه جعلیش دیدید؟ احتمالا داشته نرم افزار تحت وبی برای ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات مینوشته.

----------


## davidrobert

> خب همونطور که همتون میدونید سریال زیبای هوش سیاه 2 که در مورد هک و امنیت و مسائل مربوط به این حوزه هست هم اکنون در حال پخش هست.
> در سکانسی از این سریال شاهد حمایت از برنامه نویسان بودیم و گفته شد بخاطر اینکه هزینه برنامه نویس رو هنوز ندادن اونا هم حاضر به ادامه همکاری نبودن.
> 
> میخوایم توی این تاپیک کمی تخصصی تر به مسائل رخ داده در این سریال صحبت کنیم.
> به نظر شما کارایی که کاظمی تو زندان میکرد تا چه حد قابل قبول و قابل باور بود؟


 سلام برادر این فیلم که میبینید من اصلاً نمیبینم چون سریال ایرانی از نظر من فیلم و سریال ایران ارزش دیدن نداره چون همه چیز درونش دروغ هستش و در کشور ایران هک رو یه گناه میدونن اگه کسی میخواد هک رو یاد بگیره و برای تفریح هک انجام بده و قسط آسیب رسوندن نداشته باشه وقتی ماموران امنیتی از هک کسی خبر دار میشن مریزن خونه شون و کل خانوده رو دستگیر میکنن و همه رو بدون کسی متوجه بیشه عدام میکنن بی این خاطر هک تو ایران جایی نداره که بخواهیم راجبش بس کنیم وقتی به گشمون میرسه یه بچه 16 سال میکروسفات رو هک کنه و بیل میره اون رو پیدا میکنه و به هش خانه زندگی و ماشین کار میده و همین طور بچه هم درس میخونه هم بهترین کار رو داره چه چی سیستم بازی بیل هک کرده حالا یه نفر ناشی باشه یا وارد گیریش بیارن کلی وصلی دیگه به هش میچسبونن و غلط های اضافه خودشون رو هم میندازن گردن طرف و سعی میکنن طرف رو سرعی ادام کنن این فرق کشور ما هستش کشور دیگه برای هکر ارزش قاعل هستن و کشور ایران برای هکر حکم ادم رو ارزش قاعل هستش و من به هیچ عنوان این فیلم و سریال ر پیتی ایرانی رو قبول ندارم در صورتی که پدر خودم هم تو سینما هستش فیلم های پدرم هم نگاه نمیکنم.

----------


## davidrobert

با تاپیک های که من خودم فهمیدم یه عده ناشی سریال رو ساختن اگه بتونم برم سر پشت صحنه این سریال تو همون جا تریپت مسخره کردن رو ور میدارم و حسابی مسخره میکنم هم کارگردان رو و هم مهندسی که گقتی با دستور dir در cmd عمل هک رو انجام بده آخه dir دستور جستجو هستش که بخواهی فایل داخل کامپیوتر رو بگرده ببینی چی فایل تو درایو با چه حجمی هستش نه اینکه هک انجام بده حداقل از دتسور ipconfig ya netstat ya یا از telnet یا remote استفاده میکرد میگفتی از هک باریشه آخه میگه با dir هک میکنن زایه های هستن تو این فیلم.

----------


## _behnam_

بچه ها امشب نشون داد یا نه؟ :دی

----------


## davidrobert

بچه ها یه پیش ناهاد دارم به جایی اینکه این سریال رو ببینید برید سریال nikita رو ببنید سریال خیلی قشنگی طرف بیرکف با کامپیوتریش دهن همه رو سرویس کرده همه جا رو هک میکنه و کسی متوجه نمیشه چی بیشه گند بزنه تو هک و همه شون هم تو هک حرفه ای هستن حتماً سریال نیکیتا رو ببنید این هم ادرسش رایگان هم هستش کل فیلم و سریال هاش http://www.mykavirmusic70.com/catego...%D9%84-nikita/
این سریال لذتش بیشتره تا سریال مسخره هوش سیاه .

----------


## h_a_m_i_d

> مایکروسافت باید چه کار بکنه اونوقت؟


مایکروسافت بیاد منو باد بزنه یکذره تفکر کن اخه

----------


## davidrobert

بچه ها من نوشته ها تون رو خواندن خداوکیلی یه عده ضایه دارن فیلم میسازن آخه با css میگه میشه کتاب خانه ساخت چرا میشه منو دسته بنده کتاب خانه رو ساخت و کد های css  رو داد به html و از js هم برای زیبا سازیش و جلو قرار دادن استفاده کرد ولی دیگه نمیشه سایت داینامیک ساخت من خودم هم js,css,html و php کار کردم یه خورده با دیتتابیس آخه css و html که به دیتابیس وصل نمیشه js رو میشه گفت اگه بخواهی فقط به دیتابیس وصل شد باید 100 خط کد نوشت دهن سرویسیش زیاد حالا طرف از .net استفاده میکنه یا dremwevar یا برنامه اش گرون بود نخریدن روی سیستم نصب کنن و طرف با notepad طراحی میکنه میخوام ببنیم درصد خسیس بازی این فیلم چقدر هستش جداً سریال arrow هم حرف نداره در مورد هک هستش یه خورده . جداً بچه این سریال هوش سریال چند تا سوتی داده اون موقع که میخوان تصاویر مجرم نشان بدن با power point نشان میدن یعنی عکس های رو داخل power point نشان میدن و طرف موقع وارد کردن اطلاعات داخل ورد داشت اطلاعات رو وارد میکرد من مودم یه سازمان امنیتی آخه میاد از ویندوز استفاده میکنم برنامه های واژه پرداز حداقل یه لینوکس بود یه چیزی چند تا برنامه معمولی رو باز کردن به خودشون هم میگن هکر اون پکر هم نیستن چه بریسه هکر.

----------


## صباح فتحی

درسته تخیلش زیاده ولی من خییلی این سریالو دوس دارم

----------


## h_a_m_i_d

> بچه ها من نوشته ها تون رو خواندن خداوکیلی یه عده ضایه دارن فیلم میسازن آخه با css میگه میشه کتاب خانه ساخت چرا میشه منو دسته بنده کتاب خانه رو ساخت و کد های css  رو داد به html و از js هم برای زیبا سازیش و جلو قرار دادن استفاده کرد ولی دیگه نمیشه سایت داینامیک ساخت من خودم هم js,css,html و php کار کردم یه خورده با دیتتابیس آخه css و html که به دیتابیس وصل نمیشه js رو میشه گفت اگه بخواهی فقط به دیتابیس وصل شد باید 100 خط کد نوشت دهن سرویسیش زیاد حالا طرف از .net استفاده میکنه یا dremwevar یا برنامه اش گرون بود نخریدن روی سیستم نصب کنن و طرف با notepad طراحی میکنه میخوام ببنیم درصد خسیس بازی این فیلم چقدر هستش جداً سریال arrow هم حرف نداره در مورد هک هستش یه خورده . جداً بچه این سریال هوش سریال چند تا سوتی داده اون موقع که میخوان تصاویر مجرم نشان بدن با power point نشان میدن یعنی عکس های رو داخل power point نشان میدن و طرف موقع وارد کردن اطلاعات داخل ورد داشت اطلاعات رو وارد میکرد من مودم یه سازمان امنیتی آخه میاد از ویندوز استفاده میکنم برنامه های واژه پرداز حداقل یه لینوکس بود یه چیزی چند تا برنامه معمولی رو باز کردن به خودشون هم میگن هکر اون پکر هم نیستن چه بریسه هکر.


 موافقتم خراب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mmdmmd

آقا کلا ماها خیلی خیلی بد بین هستیم...
اگر در کنار 99 تا بدی 1 خوبی وجود داشت باید اونو *bold* کرد ولی ماها برعکسیم...
از تیم ملی ایران که نمیشه توقع فوتبال برزیل و آرژانتین را داشت...
بیایید خوش‌بین باشیم و به هم انرژی مثبت بدیم و باعث پیشرفت و دلگرمی همدیگه باشیم...

----------


## _behnam_

> بچه ها من نوشته ها تون رو خواندن خداوکیلی یه عده ضایه دارن فیلم میسازن آخه با css میگه میشه کتاب خانه ساخت چرا میشه منو دسته بنده کتاب خانه رو ساخت و کد های css  رو داد به html و از js هم برای زیبا سازیش و جلو قرار دادن استفاده کرد ولی دیگه نمیشه سایت داینامیک ساخت من خودم هم js,css,html و php کار کردم یه خورده با دیتتابیس آخه css و html که به دیتابیس وصل نمیشه js رو میشه گفت اگه بخواهی فقط به دیتابیس وصل شد باید 100 خط کد نوشت دهن سرویسیش زیاد حالا طرف از .net استفاده میکنه یا dremwevar یا برنامه اش گرون بود نخریدن روی سیستم نصب کنن و طرف با notepad طراحی میکنه میخوام ببنیم درصد خسیس بازی این فیلم چقدر هستش جداً سریال arrow هم حرف نداره در مورد هک هستش یه خورده . جداً بچه این سریال هوش سریال چند تا سوتی داده اون موقع که میخوان تصاویر مجرم نشان بدن با power point نشان میدن یعنی عکس های رو داخل power point نشان میدن و طرف موقع وارد کردن اطلاعات داخل ورد داشت اطلاعات رو وارد میکرد من مودم یه سازمان امنیتی آخه میاد از ویندوز استفاده میکنم برنامه های واژه پرداز حداقل یه لینوکس بود یه چیزی چند تا برنامه معمولی رو باز کردن به خودشون هم میگن هکر اون پکر هم نیستن چه بریسه هکر.


بابا واسه یه فیلم خودتون رو عصبی نکنید.  :بامزه: 
کامران توی *زندان* بود و توی پروندش ثبت شده بود که اکیدا *کامپیوتر* ندن دستش.
حالا من نمیدونم که اون *CSS* واسه برنامه کتابخانه بد یا نه. حالا ما فرض رو بر این میزاریم که برنامه واسه کتاب خونه بوده و واسش هیچ برنامه ای برای برناه نویسی نصب *نکرده* بودم(سربازه گفت میدم بچه های *آی تی* واست *نصب* کنن اما دیگه نشون نداد " *ما میگیم نصب نکردن واسش*")
به نظر شما کسی که ضریب هوشیش از *Bill Gates* بیشتر باشه (*حرف میزننا :|* ) نمیتونه با وب و مخلفاتش :دی یک  برنامه کتاب خونه بسازه؟

----------


## younes221

سلام ؛ نسبت به سریال های ایرانی بهتره . وقتی نگاش میکنم یاد Prison Break میوفتم ! کلا هک رو مسخره کردن هر کی از اونور میاد میگه من هکرم . 

حتی در اکثر سریال های خارجی هم اینطوریه . مثلا سریال Arrow یارو دختره میگه من همین الان CIA رو هک میکنم(کمتر از 5 مین هک میکنه ! ، صفحه کامپیوتر هم نشون نمیده !) . خدا وکیلی نمیدونم چی فکر کردن.

----------


## masoud_pnu

بابا تازه این خوبه!چند وقت پیش یه فیلمی نشون داد(اسمش خاطرم نیست،اونیکه حمید رضا پگاه و کورش تهامی در نقش یه مهندس کامپیوتر!توش بودتوش بود)بقول صاحبکارم!لامصب!!هی با یه بچه دبیرستانی مشورت می کردن کاش!یارو مثلا داشت با عامل بیگانه حرف می چتید!مدیا پلیر رو باز کرده بودن و این جواب فایل صوتی از پیش ضبط شده رو میداد!!!

----------


## matrix-program

بهرحال اسمش روشه "فیلم"
چه prison چه arrow (خالی بندی محض)چه هوش سیاه (استاد سوتی ها و فراهم کنننده ی اسباب خنده ما ها!!!)

----------


## davidrobert

سریال نیکیتا رو ببنید سیستم که هم میکنن کامپیوتر طرف نشان میدن سیستم رو هک کردن تازه  اونجا هستش زنه داره گزارش میده و تلبت هم دستش هستش بدبخت داره پرنده گان خشمگین بازی میکنه میخواد ریئسش متوجه نشه گرفته سمت خودش و تو فیلم های خارجی دیده طرف با تبلت میره پیش رئیسش و گزاراش میده اینم گفته با تبلت بره کلاس داره همون طوری که خارجی ها با تبلت میرن گزاراش میدن اینم با تبلت رفته گزاراش میده .

----------


## davidrobert

> بابا واسه یه فیلم خودتون رو عصبی نکنید. 
> کامران توی *زندان* بود و توی پروندش ثبت شده بود که اکیدا *کامپیوتر* ندن دستش.
> حالا من نمیدونم که اون *CSS* واسه برنامه کتابخانه بد یا نه. حالا ما فرض رو بر این میزاریم که برنامه واسه کتاب خونه بوده و واسش هیچ برنامه ای برای برناه نویسی نصب *نکرده* بودم(سربازه گفت میدم بچه های *آی تی* واست *نصب* کنن اما دیگه نشون نداد " *ما میگیم نصب نکردن واسش*")
> به نظر شما کسی که ضریب هوشیش از *Bill Gates* بیشتر باشه (*حرف میزننا :|* ) نمیتونه با وب و مخلفاتش :دی یک  برنامه کتاب خونه بسازه؟


 برادر میشه با وب صفحه اینترنتی ساخت با notepad هم میشه ساخت ولی چرا با css کار css فقط طراحی زیبا سازی هستش مثل ساخت منو ، تصویر جلو اوردن و غیره ولی باید در صفحه html اطلاعات رو نشان بدن نه اینکه در css خود css در کل هیچ چیزی رو نشان نمیده میگه اینکه لینک بیشه به صفحه html حداقل با notepad انجام بده یه چیزی میگم گروه it گدا هستن یه برنامه ندادن ولی notepad هستش حداقل با notepad درست بسازه صفحه statoc رو ولی بر ای هر مطلب چقدر باید طراحی کنه دهنش سریسی طرف حداقل php کار کنه و سایت کتاب خانه رو پویا بسازه و خودش اطلاعات بره صفحه بعد که با مشکل ذخیره اطلاعات بر خورد نکونه.

----------


## _behnam_

این یارو 2 سال گذاشته واسه بریدن یه آهن با *سوهان* :دی  خدا میدونه چه آدم *چتی* هست :)) دیگه میخواستی دهن خودشو سرویس نکنه با کامپیوتر  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mojtaba5

این کدی که دیشب داشت میزد vb بود؟

----------


## phpeproject.ir

کلا ارزش دیدن نداره جک بیشترم تو فاز علمی تخیلی توهمی سیر میکنه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## matrix-program

> این کدی که دیشب داشت میزد vb بود؟


 انگار من دیدم یه سینتکس تو مایه های سی‌شارپ یا جاوا بود شایدم اشتباه دیدم

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

فیلم خوبی هست اولین فیلمی هست که در زمینه رایانه میسازن ولی حیف که کپیه حیف
برید سریال نیکیتا رو ببینید میفهمید چی میگم!
حتی داستان فیلم هم از روی اون کپی کردن البته هوش سیاه قطره ای است در برابر دریا (نیکیتا)
-------------
توی نیکیتا پرسی (مالک واحد) تمام اطلاعات رو توی هارد مخصوصی ثبت کرده و ازش علیه دولت برای زنده موندن خودش استفاده میکنه اینجا هم کاضمی خودشو برای نجات دادن انداخت زندان
چیدمان مانیتور های روی دیوار هم کپی از نیکیتا هستش

خدایی سریال نیکیتا خیلی توپه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> بچه ها یه پیش ناهاد دارم به جایی اینکه این سریال رو ببینید برید سریال nikita رو ببنید سریال خیلی قشنگی طرف بیرکف با کامپیوتریش دهن همه رو سرویس کرده همه جا رو هک میکنه و کسی متوجه نمیشه چی بیشه گند بزنه تو هک و همه شون هم تو هک حرفه ای هستن حتماً سریال نیکیتا رو ببنید این هم ادرسش رایگان هم هستش کل فیلم و سریال هاش http://www.mykavirmusic70.com/catego...%D9%84-nikita/
> این سریال لذتش بیشتره تا سریال مسخره هوش سیاه .


کاملا موافقم فصل چهارمش قراره پاییز بیاد آخرته سریاله واقعا امنیت و شبکه یعنی این!کل سیستم ها دارای سیستم عامل و برنامه های مخصوص هستن ن مثل این هوش سیاه بیان از ویندوز استفاده کنن درضمن توی این هوش سیاه میان فقط log رو چک میکنن هیچ کاری دیگه بلد نیستن برید نیکیتا رو ببینید نظرتون عوض میشه یارو بیرکوف مغز دختره رو هک میکنه

----------


## UfnCod3r

انجمن تخصیصی فیلم و سریال برنامه نویس :قهقهه:

----------


## Maisam200

> انجمن تخصیصی فیلم و سریال برنامه نویس



 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> 


دهن سرویس تو اینجا چیکار میکنی؟ :قهقهه:

----------


## matrix-program

> کاملا موافقم فصل چهارمش قراره پاییز بیاد آخرته سریاله واقعا امنیت و شبکه یعنی این!کل سیستم ها دارای سیستم عامل و برنامه های مخصوص هستن ن مثل این هوش سیاه بیان از ویندوز استفاده کنن درضمن توی این هوش سیاه میان فقط log رو چک میکنن هیچ کاری دیگه بلد نیستن برید نیکیتا رو ببینید نظرتون عوض میشه یارو بیرکوف مغز دختره رو هک میکنه


 باز خوبه یه ذره قالب این فیلم های آبگوشتی از عشق و عاشقی و... بیرون اومد



> انجمن تخصیصی فیلم و سریال برنامه نویس


خوب گفتی داداش :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## FastCode

لطفا poll بزارید با این گزینه ها:
Alice In Wonderland/آلیس در سرزمین عجایب
Black Intelligence/هوش سیاه
24/بیست و چهار
Matrix/ماتریکس
Revolution/انقلاب
The Social Network/شبکه اجتماعی

قول میدم هوش سیاه آخر بشه.

----------


## syntiberium

> لطفا poll بزارید با این گزینه ها:
> Alice In Wonderland/آلیس در سرزمین عجایب
> Black Intelligence/هوش سیاه
> 24/بیست و چهار
> Matrix/ماتریکس
> Revolution/انقلاب
> The Social Network/شبکه اجتماعی
> 
> قول میدم هوش سیاه آخر بشه.


مطمئنا وقتی با فیلم های خارجی مقایسش کنیم آخر می شه ولی با فیلم های ایرانی که صدا و سیما پخش می کنه شاید حتی اول هم بشه . در ضمن ماتریکس جزو 250 فیلم برتر دنیاست و مقایسش با هوش سیاه مثل مقایسه ی خورشید با ماه هست .

----------


## FastCode

من فکر میکنم بیشتر شبیه مقایسه خورشید با یک تیکه ماهواره مرده باشه.
واقعا چه فکری میکنند؟میخوان آخرش به کجا برسن؟تمشک طلایی؟البته با دلار ۳.۵ی الان باید ۱۷ هزار تومنی شده باشه.

Revolution با اینکه اصلا به کامپیوتر ربطی نداره از ksh و اینترفیس ptp و صد تا چیز واقعی دیگه استفاده کرد.
فقط تنها اشتباهشون این بود که کدی که برای یک سیستم عامل نشون دادن با اینکه low-level بود مشخصا user-space بود.
و بله همه رو توی ۱ دهم ثانیه که دوربین از روی مانیتور رد شد دیدم.

----------


## saeed_sho

چند روز پیش یکی از بستگانمون میگفت میخوام سه ماه تابستون پسرمو بفرستم کلاس کامپیوتر تا برام یه فروشگاه درست کنه
پسرش 15 سالشه بلد نیست سی دی رایت کنه با برنامه نرو و فقط ولش کنی با کامپیوتر گیم بازی کنه
به باباش میگم باید حداقل چندتا زبان بلد باشه تا اینکارو بکنه html, css,vb ya C#‎‎ , js ... که اگه شروع کنه تا به فروشگاه برسه با توجه به اینکه صفر کیلومتره 10 ماه کمه کم طول میکشه توی خوش بینانه ترین حالت
میگه نه پسر من باهوشه
آخه آدم از کم بودن اطلاعات مردم جامعه در مورد it دردشو به کی بگه
میخواستم کلشو بکنم

----------


## FastCode

من هم میدونم نمیتونه.
ولی خیلی اشتباه کردی
چون دو حالت داره
۱.میتونه
یعنی یک نابغه به دنیا اضافه میشه.
۲.نمیتونه
یعنی قیمت نرمافزار میره بالا
۳.گند میزنه به بازار
فکر نمیکنم از این بدتر بشه

----------


## FastCode

لطفا ویرایش رو درست کنید.یا حداقل اگر نمیکنید بگید چرا نمیکنید؟

s/دو/سه/

----------


## esafb52

با سلام به همه 
یکی از نکاتی که دوستان اشاره نکردن و برای من خاطراتی رو زنده کرد اون بحث دانلود آفلاینش بود واقعا این دیگه مصخره بود کسایی که بخوان این کارا رو انجام بدن فکر نکنم بیایین اینجوری عمل کنن اونم روی م ا ه و ا ر ه w3 با اون فرکانس های مشهورش 10928و ...یادش بخیر اینترنت دیال آپ بود!!سیستم رو از شب تا صبح با برنامه هایی مثل مانا و اسکای نت روشن میذاشتیم و صبح چی داشتیم .....یه مشت فایل مسخره

----------


## FastCode

> با سلام به همه 
> یکی از نکاتی که دوستان اشاره نکردن و برای من خاطراتی رو زنده کرد اون بحث دانلود آفلاینش بود واقعا این دیگه مصخره بود کسایی که بخوان این کارا رو انجام بدن فکر نکنم بیایین اینجوری عمل کنن اونم روی م ا ه و ا ر ه w3 با اون فرکانس های مشهورش 10928و ...یادش بخیر اینترنت دیال آپ بود!!سیستم رو از شب تا صبح با برنامه هایی مثل مانا و اسکای نت روشن میذاشتیم و صبح چی داشتیم .....یه مشت فایل مسخره


 rules و regex رو درست تنظیم کنی فایلهاش خوبه.

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> rules و regex رو درست تنظیم کنی فایلهاش خوبه.


مک های روسی رو چرا نمیگی؟ مک های FB فایلاش حرف نداره فقط فیلماش دوبله روسی داره مسخرست
-------------------
یه سوتی دیگه توی فیلم یادم اومد...توی یه سکانسی برنامه ای که استفاده میکردن فکر کنم حرف "گ" بود توی برنامه بصورت ... بودش برنامشون فارسی ساپورت نبوده :قهقهه:

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
اگه بخوایید زیاد وارد مسائل جزئی بشید فیلم سوتیای زیادی داره اما من از شخصیت کامران خوشم میاد . :لبخند:

----------


## matrix-program

دیشب تو فیلم اون دوربین مدار بسته تو فرودگاه داشت دنبال اون مرد عصا سفیده میرفت مگه دوربین یه جا ثابت نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> دیشب تو فیلم اون دوربین مدار بسته تو فرودگاه داشت دنبال اون مرد عصا سفیده میرفت مگه دوربین یه جا ثابت نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سوتی زیاد داره چند قسمت قبل میگفتن فایل های هاردش بدون پسوند و نامشخص هستند تازه دیشب میگفت دنبال فایل بدون پسوند باش :قهقهه: 
کلا خیلی چرته من فقط میخوام ببینم آخرش چی میشه

----------


## FastCode

من رو بگو که فکر میکردم اینها فایلهای فشرده رو on the fly عوض میکنن.از این به بعد پسوندشون رو عوض میکنم که نفهمن چیه.
راهنمایی برای پلیس:
توی سیستم من دنبال این پسوند بگردید:
.zfs.aes.256.cbc.luks

----------


## esafb52

> rules و regex رو درست تنظیم کنی فایلهاش خوبه.


 بله درست می فرمایید ولی اون اسکای نت زبل بویس چیز باحالی بود و اینها رو مرتب و بروز کرده بود خودم  یه دوسالی کار کردم  کل خوب نبود من از آف لاینش راضی نبودم فایل های exe اش همیشه برنامه های رایج بودن مثلا موزیلا و پلیرا فیلم اش همش یا خارجکی یا ........کم پیش میومد که با حال باشن ولی از فایل فشرده کد نشده اش چرا خصوصا ف رک ان س ه ای که بچه ایران دان میکردن در کل با حال بودخصوصا داستان هک مک ها که با یه میکروتیک و...........انجام میشد تجربه جالبی بود باحال ترینش یه گروه عربی بودن که یه برنامه داشتن که اسمش الان یادم نیس لیست فایل های دانلودی هر روز رو نمایش میداد و کافی بود برنامه رو اجرا میکردی و راحت کل فایل رو دان میکردی..........

----------


## shahryari

سلام

درمورد برنامه نویسی در یک سکانس ، اول یک فایل نوت پد را نشون میده که ساختار اچ تی ام ال داره که در داخ تگ نوشته کتابخانه مرکزی و ربطی به هک و اینجور چیزا نداره تصویر زیر


در قسمت دوم این سکانس هم یک فایل رو نشون میده که  کدهای سی اس اس و یک سری استایل نوشته که مربوط به رنگ و دایرکشن و .... هسش که این هم به نظرم ربطی به هک نداره



----------------------------------------
یک سوتی جالب دیگه اش هم مربوط میشه به مونتاژ یک کامپیوتر با قطعات اسقاطی هستش که بعد از مونتاژ!!! همه درایدهای سخت افزارها و ویندوز و حتی فتوشاپ برای جعل نامه داخلش نصب بود

----------


## shahryari

اصلاح میکنم 
..... همه درایوهای
که اشتباها "همه درایدهای" تایپ شد

----------


## FastCode

> 


 tag ه table رو بدون اینکه باز کنه بسته.

تاثیر روانیش روی من از Super Natural بیشتره.

----------


## mojtaba5

نظرتون در مورد امشب و استفاده از نت ماه.واره ای چی بود؟

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
من فکر میکنم که این فیلم خیلی داره تخصصی است و واسه عموم زیاد جالب نیست و جذابیتی نداره واسه کسی حتی علم پایه از کامپیوتر را نداره!!!!!!
مخصوصا زمانی که از  الفاظ کاملا تخصصی استفاده می کنند.
بهتر بود کمی از الفاظ عمومی تر استفاده کنند یا حداقل اگر از کلمه خاصی استفاده می کنند طوری بیان کنند یا توضیح سینمایی بدند که واسه اون کسی که علم و سررشته ای نداره متوجه عملکرد این افراد بشوند.
اما در کل فیلم جالبیه.

----------


## sadaf_

این سریال هنوز تموم نشده؟ :افسرده:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> سلام
> 
> درمورد برنامه نویسی در یک سکانس ، اول یک فایل نوت پد را نشون میده که ساختار اچ تی ام ال داره که در داخ تگ نوشته کتابخانه مرکزی و ربطی به هک و اینجور چیزا نداره تصویر زیر


تگ head کجا بسته شده ؟ تگ body کجا باز شده

----------


## Cyrus_black

دوستان فکر نمیکنید یکم دارید یک طرفه قضاوت میکنید ؟
من حامی این فیلم نیستم اما خب برام جالبه که اساتیدی مثل شما اینجوری صحبت میکنند
1-در مورد بحث لینوکس و ویندوز،والا شما نمیتونید عقیده یک شخص رو نسبت به سیستم عامل مورد استفادش تغییر بدید،هستند بسیاری که با ویندوز و ابزار های Win-Based فرایند های هک و امنیت رو انجام میدن و نیاز به لینوکس نیست.شاید عقیده و علاقه کامران استفاده از این سیستم هست،یا فراتر از اون عقیده سازمانی که براش کار میکنه استفاده از این سیستم هست
در ثانی همین الانش خیلیا میگن فیلم تخصصی شده!شما فکر کنید لینوکس بیاد رو کار که دیگه واویلاست،مخصوصا اگه قرار نباشه از دسکتاپ استفاده بشه و تو محیط Command بکترک کاراشو انجام بده
2-مورد بعدی در مورد نرم افزار کتاب خونه است،توضیح این مورد رو هم قبلا کارشناس بخش it فیلم مهرداد صالح گفته بودن کامران صرفا اون سیستم رو براش اشنایی با ویندوز جدید ( 7 ) میخواست،و با یک دیتابیس متنی یک برنامه تحت وب برای کتاب خونه نوشت.در مورد عدم نصب نرم افزار هم دلیلش کاملا مشخص بود.نمیخواستن نرم افزار دستش باشه که بتونه ازش سواستفاده کنه
3-در مورد ماهواره و دانلود افلاین،شاید انجام این کار برای همچین شبکه بزرگی حرفه ای و صحیح نباشه.اما قابل باور ترین کاری بود که میتونستن تو فیلم نشون بدن ( ایده ها قبل فیلم زیاد بوده ولی مراجع بالاتر اجازه استفاده نمیدن،احتمال ایجاد اختلال توی سیستم های خودشون رو هم حساب کردن.تا همیجا هم خیلی قسمت ها به سازندگان فیلم برای استفاده یک سری موارد فشار اوردن)
اما در مورد پسوند فایل ها،در حالت عادی بدون پسوند نمیشه اما وقتی چند فایل جداگانه داشته باشید که بخواید merge کنید ذخیره بدون پسوند ( تا اونجایی که بنده میدونم)ممکنه
4-در مورد استفاده از کیت برای وصل شدن به شبکه زندان،ساختش ممکنه ولی یک بحثی که هست فراهم بودن موارد مورد نیازش تو زندان هست
5-در مورد غلط نشون دادن کار هکر ها هم حرف دوستان درسته،اما خیلی از فیلم های خارجی هم همین معنی رو برای مخاطب تداعی میکنه،فقط فرق اینجاست که توی بینندگان خارجی اشخاصی که برای موارد تخصصی میرن بیشتره و خب کسب اطلاعاتی در مورد دسته بندی هکر ها و کارهاشون بیشتر
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
نقد های دوستان تا اینجا یادم بود
امیدوارم علم کم من کمک کوچیکه تونسته باشه انجام بده

پ.ن:فیلم سوتی هم زیاد داره اما میشه از این دست فیلم ها حمایت کرد تا اگه قرار شد فیلم های بعدی تولید بشه این نواقص برطرف بشه

یا حق

----------


## FastCode

با یه مدار میشه به وایرلس کانکت شد ولی چه مداری؟
باید accespoint ها رو در بیاره.
رمزشون رو بشکنه.(که این کار CUDA یا ASiC مخصوص میخواد.
associate بشه.
با dhcp یک ip بگیره.با بتونه sniff کنه و یک ip برای خودش پیدا کنه.

به نظر من کسی که بتونه با یک مدار چنین کاری بکنه درآمدش از همه پولهایی که توی فیلم حرفی ازش برده شد بیشتره.

----------


## FastCode

من هکر نیستم.
ولی همین الان چون گفتی command رفتم و فایل .bash_history کاربر خودم رو باز کردم.
خط اولش مال امروز صبح بود.
اصلا نمیفهمم چطوری یک نفر میتونه همزمان Internet Explorer روی سیستمش داشته باشه.هک هم بکنه.

----------


## darknes666

فیلم کلا تخیلیه.
ارزش دیدنم که اصلا نداره.

اگر تو  IMDB میزاشتن برای امتیاز گرفتن احتمالا میرفت تو لیست بدترین سریال های 2013 و اونجا میشد 1 یعنی از این بدتر دیگه نداریم.

----------


## UfnCod3r

@*shahryari*
ببینم  این عکسا رو از کجا اواردی
نرفتی فیلمو تهیه کنی بعداون قستو پیدا کنی و بیاری بزاری اینجا که ؟

----------


## shahryari

> @*shahryari*
> ببینم  این عکسا رو از کجا اواردی
> نرفتی فیلمو تهیه کنی بعداون قستو پیدا کنی و بیاری بزاری اینجا که ؟


 سلام
هر قسمتی را که بخوای میتونی به راحتی از اینجا دانلود کنی
http://hooshesiyah2.mihanblog.com/post/category/3

----------


## Cyrus_black

> با یه مدار میشه به وایرلس کانکت شد ولی چه مداری؟
> باید accespoint ها رو در بیاره.
> رمزشون رو بشکنه.(که این کار CUDA یا ASiC مخصوص میخواد.
> associate بشه.
> با dhcp یک ip بگیره.با بتونه sniff کنه و یک ip برای خودش پیدا کنه.
> 
> به نظر من کسی که بتونه با یک مدار چنین کاری بکنه درآمدش از همه پولهایی که توی فیلم حرفی ازش برده شد بیشتره.


رمز نیاز نداشت 
اکسس پوینت ریست شده بود

----------


## hamedarian2009

با سلام
من این فیلمو اصلا ندیدم ولی ازین عکسی که بچه ها گزاشتن که کدهای html گزاشته بودن که اونم تازه غلط نوشته بودن کلی خندیدم یعنی این فیلم که در زمینه it و هک هست یه نفر کارشناس تو این زمینه نداشت که حداقل یک کد از یه زبان ناشناخته تر بزاره html  که بچه مدرسه ای ها بلدن

----------


## saied_hacker

بابا اینقدر گیر ندید به این بنده خداها 
100 درصد مشاور دارن ولی، چشمان تیز بین بچه های این سایت غافل بودن (چند بار فیلم باز بینی شده و تصاویر هم اینجا گذاشتن  :تشویق: ). ولی جزئیات کار رو به خوبی رعایت نکرده بودن.

درکل من با این که 7 8 قسمتشو بیشتر ندیدم ولی بد نیست ، حداقل یه فیلم با موضوع متفاوت ساختن که اخر به ازدواج چند نفر ختم نمیشه... هر چند که بازم همه چیز به خوبی و خوشی تموم میشه...

----------


## UfnCod3r

اره انصافا از بقیه فیلم ها و سریال بهتره
کلا فیلم های ایرانی یکی 4 تا ادا اصول در میاره و می خنده
دفاع مقدسی باشه طرف ایرانیه با ی کلاش میره جلو 500 تا عراقی می زنه هیچی شم نمی شه  :متعجب: 
اخر داستانم ی جوری تموم می کنن ادم از دیدن فیلم پشیمون میشه
یکمی هم بیش از حد حرفه ای بازی در اوردن انگار CIA,FBIهستن  :قهقهه: 
این منظورو می رسونه
http://www.up.98ia.com/images/r7lgwi7blvgrloipm5.jpg

----------


## shahryari

ایول این تصور رو خوب اومدی ....  :قهقهه: 
مردم از خنده ...
.
.
اخر سر یک گروهبان با یک سرباز اونم با موتور .....  :قهقهه:

----------


## SEZAR.CO

دوستان یک چیز را دقت کردید
الکی الکی ادم میکشن و میرن
مملکت مگه بی صاحابه
فقط فیلم های ایرانی و امریکایی میتونه اینطوری باشه

----------


## diamond-program

من که سرم شلوغه نمیتونم زیاد فیلم ببینم اما اون چندقسمتی از اون رو که دیدم واقعا تصور بدی در ذهن بیننده از هکر ایجاد میکنه

----------


## محسن=0

> دوستان یک چیز را دقت کردید
> الکی الکی ادم میکشن و میرن
> مملکت مگه بی صاحابه
> فقط فیلم های ایرانی و امریکایی میتونه اینطوری باشه


خواستن هالیوودی کار کنن. :شیطان:

----------


## saeed_sho

چند جا اشتباه کردن درست اما از این فیلم هایی که کل 90 قسمتش توی یه ساختمان دو طبقه ساخته میشه که بهتره شایدم یه طبقه

----------


## saeed_sho

> من هکر نیستم.
> ولی همین الان چون گفتی command رفتم و فایل .bash_history کاربر خودم رو باز کردم.
> خط اولش مال امروز صبح بود.
> اصلا نمیفهمم چطوری یک نفر میتونه همزمان Internet Explorer روی سیستمش داشته باشه.هک هم بکنه.


 لطفا یکم در مورد bash_history توضیح بدین

----------


## saeed_sho

> من هکر نیستم.
> ولی همین الان چون گفتی command رفتم و فایل .bash_history کاربر خودم رو باز کردم.
> خط اولش مال امروز صبح بود.
> اصلا نمیفهمم چطوری یک نفر میتونه همزمان Internet Explorer روی سیستمش داشته باشه.هک هم بکنه.


 این بخش چرا ویرایش نداره؟
لطفا در مورد خط آخر پستتون هم یه توضیح بدین

----------


## FastCode

> چند جا اشتباه کردن درست اما از این فیلم هایی که کل 90 قسمتش توی یه ساختمان دو طبقه ساخته میشه که بهتره شایدم یه طبقه


 The Man From The Earth
کلش توی یک اتاق ساخته شده.

----------


## mona r

در کل سریال جالبیه حداقل تفاوتش با بقیه اینه که عشق و عاشقی و طلاق ... نداره :چشمک:

----------


## FastCode

> این بخش چرا ویرایش نداره؟
> لطفا در مورد خط آخر پستتون هم یه توضیح بدین


.bash_history فایلی هست که در لینوکس آخرین دستوراتی که در bash اجرا کردید رو ذخیره میکنه.
مال من 32KiB ه.
یعنی Internet Explorer مثل پنیر سویسی میمونه اینقدر حفره امنیتی داره که اگر فقط رو سیستمت نصب باشه هک میشی.
چه برسه به اینکه با اون سیستم هک و pen test ه active هم انجام بدی.

من خیلی از سازمانهایی که باید توی IT قوی باشن رو دیدم.مثل مخابرات یا اطلاعات.
فقط میتونم بهتون بگم باور کنید ما چنین افرادی در ایران نداریم.که بتونن با css سرور هک کنند.یا با ویندوز با این سرعت به جاسوس های خارجی نفوذ کنند.
یه سری چیزها هست که تئوری حساب میشه.
من از port knocking + تونل ICMP برای ارتباط ssh استفاده میکنم.هکر های خارجی باید اصولا بهتر از من عمل کنند.
حالا چند حالت داریم.
هکر های خارجی از من احمقتر هستن.که باید حواسم بشه منو ندزدن.
یا
هکر های خارجی فیلم ساخت ایران هستن.
یا
کارگردان با هکرها صحبت کرده به جوانان مملکت سخت نگیرن که فیلم سریعتر پیش بره.




یه جای دیگهفیلم هم خیلی باحال بود.اونجایی که سرف رو snipe کردن قبلش سر رمز دعواش میشه تا آخر روز رو بهش میگه.
جالبه رمزش ۴ رقم بود.و جونش بهش بند بود.
میتونست ببره خونه سر سه صوت با با jtr بازش کنه.

----------


## MohammadGh2011

سلام

فیلم جالبی و فوق العاده ای بود  ولی  آخر این فیلم هم دیدین چقدر بی نمک تموم شد
اصلا از آخرش خوشم نیومد
میتونستن دو سه قسمت هم ادامه بدن آخرش رو معقول تر تموم کنن

برای من خیلی چیزا هنوز مبهمه که فکر میکردم در ادامه فیلم روشنش میکنن که...
جدا سوتی خیلی داره...


موفق باشید

----------


## matrix-program

> سلام
> 
> فیلم جالبی و فوق العاده ای بود  ولی  آخر این فیلم هم دیدین چقدر بی نمک تموم شد
> اصلا از آخرش خوشم نیومد
> میتونستن دو سه قسمت هم ادامه بدن آخرش رو معقول تر تموم کنن
> 
> برای من خیلی چیزا هنوز مبهمه که فکر میکردم در ادامه فیلم روشنش میکنن که...
> جدا سوتی خیلی داره...
> 
> ...


قبول دارم آخر فیلم سد شکونده بود
 میتونستن اینارو دستگیرکنن مگه به این راحتی پلیس میتونه آدم بکشه
نویسنده زیادی خوابالو شده بوده گفته تموم بشه بره

----------


## Farhadmohammadi

> با سلام
> من این فیلمو اصلا ندیدم ولی ازین عکسی که بچه ها گزاشتن که کدهای html گزاشته بودن که اونم تازه غلط نوشته بودن کلی خندیدم یعنی این فیلم که در زمینه it و هک هست یه نفر کارشناس تو این زمینه نداشت که حداقل یک کد از یه زبان ناشناخته تر بزاره html  که بچه مدرسه ای ها بلدن


سلام
کامران به کامپیوتر کتاب خونه میرسه، کتاب خونه هم جمر داره، پس امکان ارتباط به اینترنت از این طریق نیست، کامران درحال نوشتن برنامه‌ی کتابداری دیده میشه، تنها نرم افزار کامران Notepad بود و هیچ نرم افزار دیگه‌ای در اختیارش قرار نمی‌گیره، راحت‌ترین زبان برنامه نویسی با ,Notepad HTML است! یادمان باشد که در زندان هستیم و از پک‌های 24 DVD با تمام نرم افزارهای تخصصی خبری نیست پس HTML برای زندان کافی است، چرا که با یک فرم ورود اطلاعات و یک دیتابیس به صورت فایل TXT می‌تونیم یک کار قابل قبول انجام بدیم.

----------

